# Small boiler job



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice neat work. Slant fin intrepid is a very nice boiler.
Can I play devil's advocate?
-lwco?
-would it be better to feed into the spirovent, and tee the expansion tank into the feed, to increase the pressure at the supply, to reduce air problems?
-boiler drain?
Again, nice looking work.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a ?
If there is no domestic tankless coil making it fire with no zone heat calling, why do you waste money on the flow control, when it only has a single circulator?

A black elbows a lot less $


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

The boiler drain is in the back. Yes it should have a low water cut off. It would of been a cramp to put expansion tank off spiral vent. I like to leave the top of the boiler opened to brush and vac every year. Good point about the the flow check.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I don't know a lot about boilers, changed a couple flow valves and circulators, but I've never seen blk iron used. And all boilers I've worked on are 40yrs old. Is this something new that plumbers are doing? Old? My experience has taught me not to use blk on water. Won't it rust? Corrode? Color water?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I don't know a lot about boilers, changed a couple flow valves and circulators, but I've never seen blk iron used. And all boilers I've worked on are 40yrs old. Is this something new that plumbers are doing? Old? My experience has taught me not to use blk on water. Won't it rust? Corrode? Color water?


It will be fine. It has been done like that for many years.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

With proper air elimination and no fresh water fill the oxygen levels are well below corrosion capabilities. Bear in mind the boiler is cast iron, it comes with some factory black nipples and the circulator and flanges are cast iron too.

Many old timers built the close boiler out of cast and black iron piping reminiscing of the old days which now could be copper or is connected to copper.

Some younger installers were taught this way and carry on thier lessons. Some would say the near boiler piping in black looks good and professional and I have to agree.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Everything ZL100 said, plus it adds stability for the weight of the components. On cast iron boilers, I always run black pipe and fittings for the near boler piping. Easier to dry fit an assembly before making it up. Just bring two full sets of nipples, and your short scraps of pipe that you thread in the shop.


----------

